# Pigeons need new home in CA



## slizabethz (Nov 3, 2007)

Hello
These roller pigeons need a good home as pets or breeders only. We're in Mira Loma, California 91752. ...I have too many animals, need to find homes for these birds asap. Please email me at [email protected] if interested (don't respond in here, I don't check in here often enough). ...Let me know in your email why you want them, and what kind of enclosure you'll keep them in. Thanks : )

Female









Pair









Either docile male, or female


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I just had a PM from a member here looking for a few rollers .. I've PM'ed her to come have a look at this thread.

Please let us know if the birds do find homes in the time frame you need. If time starts getting short, please just call me at 949-584-6696 .. I'm in Lake Forest in South Orange County.

Terry


----------



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

Terry, do you know if these rollers were adopted out?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

zoo keeper said:


> Terry, do you know if these rollers were adopted out?


I don't know. I never heard anything about these birds. Hopefully they found good homes.

Terry


----------



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

I sent an email to her and she had found someone closer to her so I also never heard back. I sent another email to her last night just in case she does still have them. I would really like a hen for my roller, but would gladly have a couple pairs if they were available. My male roller is suffering from role confusion.  He thinks he is a homer because he loft flys with my homers. He does not even roll. The just circles the house with my homers.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

zoo keeper said:


> I sent an email to her and she had found someone closer to her so I also never heard back. I sent another email to her last night just in case she does still have them. I would really like a hen for my roller, but would gladly have a couple pairs if they were available. My male roller is suffering from role confusion.  He thinks he is a homer because he loft flys with my homers. He does not even roll. The just circles the house with my homers.


 Hi TANYA, How are the ITALIAN owls I sent you 2 years ago? ..GEORGE


----------



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

Hi George,

Those owls are doing fine. I just love them, they are so cute

Tanya


----------



## thelga (Aug 23, 2008)

*still looking for roller*

Zoo Keeper, you still looking for a roller hen? I have what I think is a roller hen which came in to the Wildlife rescue I volunteer for. I'm trying to find a home for her so they don't let her go wild since she doesn't have a band. I'm 99% sure she is a female by the way she and my pet male pigeon were interacting. 
I'm in Sacramento area, you near buy?


----------

